# injections



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

Im due to start my injections on friday next week and im very excited but nervous at same as not too sure what to expect as its our first attempt at ICSI. My injections will be Buserelin, Menopur and finally Pregnyl.
I was just wondering if any one has any info/advice as to any side effects from them and ways to ease any side effects etc. Ive read a few people experiencing headaches and nausia so was wondering if this is common. I will be having the first week of injecting on holiday from work but will be working through the rest.
Our treatment is going to be at Leigh infirmary and care manchester.

thanks
emmielou


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Emmielou

Everyone reacts differently to the injections and they can make you feel tired/nauseous/headachey. I found the best thing was to keep well hydrated - drink about 3 litres of water a day. I also found I needed a siesta every day - a short nap really helped.

All the best for your cycle     

Karenanna xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi

I was on menopur and pregnyl, I was ok, carried on working fine. I might of been a bit more hormonal but nothing to worry about. Some hot flushes but in general was ok, it was similar to what I go through before af.

Good luck hun


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

hi this is my first post so hello everyone!

Im having my treatment (IVF) at leigh infirmary and care manchester too! do you see mr harris and mr chandler?

Ive been on prostap injections for 5 months as i have endometrima on my ovaries and go for my baseline scan next week and hopefully if everything ok, i'll start my meopur injections. scary to think this is really happening!

Ive been told to drink loads of water as you may get headaches and feel bloated

xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome Emma

I took prostap as well emma (I had tx in Leeds) did a v good job getting my body to prepare for stimming.

Good luck for next week and for your tx hun x


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks MAL and congratulations on your natural BFP!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for some great tips and advice. im under mr harris at leigh, it is scarey its happening but also feel like its been a long time coming!! ill prob be moaning on here once my injections have started...i feel sorry for my poor husband if i get too moody!! lol
thanks
emmielou


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Emmielou ... There's a CARE manchester thread here... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239233.0


----------

